# Any 'Scapers here?



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone on here has played or currently plays RuneScape or any variation of it. If you have, then feel free to ramble about levels or experiences, since this is a fairly open thread.  

I've been playing it for quite some time! Mostly played F2P but did level some P2P skills a bit thanks to the somewhat recent addition of bonds. My in-game name is THE ENEMY OF.


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh man. I haven't played in about four years lol. I was crazy addicted to it for a while though. I spent a shameful amount of time just cutting for yew logs..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Not at the moment, but I played backin.. 2006-2007 around there so it was after Classic for sure ahah. But their pay bait-to-win crap got me out of it. OH YEAH YOU WANT TELEOTHER PAY WAY TOO MUCH

bruh no.


----------



## Elov (Mar 5, 2016)

I've been playing on and off for about 8 years or so. I play both rs3 and old school, but as of late I've mainly been focusing on old school. My username is the same as my belltree user - Elov I'm not actively playing right now though. Too absorbed in stardew valley >.<


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2016)

I played a lot more back in 09, now I only go online if I have money and a membership since all my stuff is members only crap and it's not as good as the old one


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2016)

Oath 2 Order

I have a problem it's called "I'm a loser"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2016)

YES
I play OSRS and RS3, but my RS3 character has like 2gp and my osrs guy is a void pure that safes because he doesn't want to farm for void again oh my god


----------



## Trundle (Mar 5, 2016)

nice stats, ashtot and I play OSRS sporadically


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 5, 2016)

Used to play when I was in like 7th grade (something like 10~ years ago), as did everyone else in class. The game today looks nothing like how I remember it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Used to play when I was in like 7th grade (something like 10~ years ago), as did everyone else in class. The game today looks nothing like how I remember it.



Yeah, I remember this mid-00s pixel graphic thing.. and that glitchy rat from classic lmao!


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 8, 2016)

I use to play a lot of runescape (good memory back in the days )  Then i found lineage 2  sometimes i go on when  am bored,Been playing for 9 years and i sill don't have skill cape XD Am such a noob


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Oath 2 Order
> 
> I have a problem it's called "I'm a loser"



Very nice stats! I assume you're not going for all 99s any time soon though as, looking at the hiscores page, you only really played for double xp weekend or there abouts, in recent times, I think.


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 9, 2016)

This is me. Started this account in 2008, maxed in 2014; although I am not maxed now since Invention was released in January. I still log in every day, but not for very long. I do a little daily stuff, but rarely train these days. I'm still an active poster on the RS forums though.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

I wanna bump this, this game is a lot more fun when I'm not 10 yrs old and understand things
Been playing for about 14 days actively 

Main focus is the quest point cape https://apps.runescape.com/runemetrics/app/overview/player/Claire Marie
But the retro design I hope

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanna bump this, this game is a lot more fun when I'm not 10 yrs old and understand things
Been playing for about 14 days actively 

Main focus is the quest point cape https://apps.runescape.com/runemetrics/app/overview/player/Claire Marie
But the retro design I hope


----------



## Wholockian (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm currently in the process of trying to get a 10 year old account back.

I don't know the password, I don't know the current username (as the account has been inactive for so long) and the email it's tied to is both unknown and deactivated.

Hopefully the security questions are correct ;-; Its hard to remember what certain things were back then

Most likely never going to get it back, but I can dream XD


----------



## brutalitea (Oct 3, 2016)

I started playing in 2006, played until 2011. I just started playing on and off again this August. The main I currently use I created in 2007 so next year I can get my 10 year cape 

I've been F2P my entire RS career, except for a 3 month stint in 2011. I want to be P2P again but bonds are expensive...


----------



## reicheru (Oct 11, 2016)

I totally played Runescape like 11 years ago! That's crazy haha


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 14, 2016)

I play OldSchool every few weeks or so. Mostly for the nostalgia sake. I still want some of the newer 2012 minigames that they had.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

So does anyone else ****ing hate Invention?

- - - Post Merge - - -

So does anyone else ****ing hate Invention?


----------



## Trundle (Nov 23, 2016)

Just gonna bump this because I'm playing OSRS again - I'm planning to get my stats up a bit to make Barrows runs a bit easier. I was doing it with 60 magic and 54 defense and 43 prayer but I hardly was braking even. So I'm getting my defense to 60, might get some prayer levels, and then if I'm going to stick with magic I'll get that up to. Also got my cooking up to 85 which I plan for 99 eventually.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> So does anyone else ****ing hate Invention?


I have it unlocked but didn't train it after completing the tutorial. Didn't know what to do after that and all the guides looked too confusing.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

I've been addicted to it for almost 10 years now, but I don't play as much as I used to. I actually haven't logged in in a month. o:


----------

